# My shrimps and Cute Cute Snail



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

My blue Shrimp 




























My CRS




























Snails sometimes is Cute!!


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the nice pictures of your shrimp. Yes, the snails were cute !


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

It's always a pleasure to see nice pictures such as yours. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you breed the blues? If so what colour are the shrimplets?

Very nice photos by the way.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Great colors. =) I like your snail too. Hehe.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

what species of snail is that, and how big to they get? i got some on some plants from another forum member and like how the shell is laying down instead of the usual upright position of rams etc. going to be adding the fish from my existing tank once the tank with these in them cycles and i have a dwarf puffer so i'm afraid these wont be around very long after that.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice shrimp. I really like the red.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

I'll second the question, What kind of snail is that? I have some also and was wondering what it is.


----------

